
Crucial Facts About Covid-19 - tomohawk
https://www.justfacts.com/news_covid-19_crucial_facts
======
samizdis
A long, patient, rational and undramatic exploration of many studies, cogently
presented - or, at least, that's how it struck me. I was particularly
interested to see it address what I increasingly regard as the elephant in the
room:

> Covid-19 death rates that are based upon reported or confirmed infections
> grossly undercount the number of people with the disease. This, in turn,
> makes the death rate seem substantially higher than reality.

It is to be hoped that we will achieve mass testing of significant percentages
of populations to show those infected, symptomatic or not, and also those
recovered but who never exhibited or suspected infection.

~~~
rumanator
I'm not sure I agree. The article is very opinionated on how to trivialize and
downplay the death wave created by the covid19 outbreak.

Comparing covid19 deaths with car accident fatalities does nothing to address
the fact that close to a thousand patients are dying daily on countries like
Italy or Spain who otherwise would not die.

Trying to water down death rates of older people by reporting deaths as "loss
of potential life" is also highly questionable.

It's also mind boggling how they casually shove the infuriating "sure people
die but the economy" talking point under the guise of "all facts".

I understand that people are desperate for good news, but twisting numbers and
statistics to provide a false sense of relief is something that solves nothing
nor helps anyone.

~~~
rumanator
Just to put into perspective the article's bullshit comparison between covid19
deaths and car accident fatalities, in Spain the total car fatalities in 2018
were 1806 deaths.

Source: [https://www.statista.com/statistics/438008/number-of-road-
de...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/438008/number-of-road-deaths-in-
spain/)

That's currently 2 days worth of covid19 deaths in Spain.

In this last couple of weeks alone, more people died of covid19 in Spain than
by car accidents in the last decade.

Justfacts.com is spreading misinformation.

~~~
samizdis
I appreciate the points that you make, but would also point out that the
article does not make reference to car accidents, but to accidental death.
This would include overdoses (drug/alcohol), poisoning, falls, drowning,
choking etc.

------
DanBC
> The primary reason why the flu takes tens of thousands of lives every year

This article and its analysis uses one method to count excess mortality to
flu, and a different method to count excess mortality due to covid-19. The
method used for flu is inclusive, and will count more death as a result of
flu. The method used for covid-19 is exclusive, and will reduce the numbers
attributed to covid-19.

Counting death is hard, but there's no acknowledgement of that in this
submission.

